# Paultan Designs: Lamborghini Aventador J



## paultan (Sep 9, 2013)

Ready for the next project?












Let's hope for the best. Lamborghini Aventador J!

Next update soon!​


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice pictures


----------



## huostone (Sep 10, 2013)

great!!!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

subbed for another mod log!


----------



## Grey_beard (Sep 20, 2013)

Definitely watching this  

Subbed


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 20, 2013)

subbed!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2013)

Sub'd as well


----------



## paultan (Oct 21, 2013)

sorry guys, I accidentally dropped my DSLR Lens that's why I will be using my Cameraphone for the mean time to document my worklog. I hope you won't mind.

let's paint it silver!





then RED! the camera doesn't do justice to the actual REDness of this photo.. Too bad.





then let's murder this Creative Soundblaster Zx they gave me! 





You too Corsair Vengeance PRO. there goes the 32gb of goodness!





now let's bake it! 





and some sneak peak!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151742137448424&set=vb.549793423&type=3


----------



## paultan (Oct 21, 2013)

some more sneak peak videos

http://youtu.be/YCLW4dVsCak?t=3m15s


----------



## paultan (Oct 21, 2013)

Not yet done


----------



## Grey_beard (Oct 23, 2013)

Another epic build.. expected as always 

You do realize that you've just voided the warranty on a perfectly good looking Vengeance PRO right??

If it fails, no RMA! just kidding man... you're doing a great job


----------



## paultan (Oct 23, 2013)

The replacement for republic of gamers logo





quick tutorial how to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_PyPzCeWtg

1hour to make just this 2 sticks






This red always changes in different angles. Hard to capture the actual color.





Modded vs stock


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 23, 2013)

subbed, is that with just rattle cans? The paint finish is great.


----------



## paultan (Oct 23, 2013)

More than 6 hours of technical drawings!!!! I need this tomorrow if I want to meet my deadline....


----------



## dhdude (Oct 23, 2013)

Sub'd for an awesome looking project!


----------



## paultan (Oct 28, 2013)

sorry for the late update guys, was busy for the last 3 days focusing on finishing this build before the event here.

so I painted the case





the first coat





then 3rd coat
v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12mm  motherboard tray 





some small bending





for the rear part of the case





th en the stickers 





now for the fans! inspired from the car itself 





now whats this? 





finished product of the GPU 





for the fans too 





more photos





custom bracket for the I/O panel





see where I atached the bracket? 





been making this for more than 5hrs. 





emblems!  made with love 





now lambo club liked the video also! instagram: paultan15





just trolling!  slimmest Phantom 820 ever! 





first stance!





more


----------



## paultan (Oct 28, 2013)

now for the event






mounted the Soundblaster Zx at the back of the motherboard 









































My DSLR is still broken so I wasnt able to capture more decent photos. But I promise I will do a photoshoot of this ASAP when i borrowed my cousin's DSLR


----------



## paultan (Oct 29, 2013)

posted on my instagram. if you have any feel free to follow me. - paultan15


----------



## d1nky (Oct 29, 2013)

that's incredible, im jealous!


----------



## paultan (Oct 30, 2013)

photoshoot. stay tuned.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2013)

Is the GPU detached or is it connected via a PCI-E cable?
If it's detached entirely except from power to the GPU fans, I'm disappointed


----------



## paultan (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol. Its attached and its working.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 1, 2013)

Excellent work paultan.
Are you aware that the color red is more characteristic for the sides of the Ferrari than the Lamborghini, no offense.


----------



## paultan (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks! Yup, i am. But lambo painted it red and it looks nice, so why not hehe


----------



## paultan (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## paultan (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you kidding me??? haha my first mod of the month nomination!  thank you Bit-Tech!

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/mod-of-the-month/2013/11/04/mod-of-the-month-september-2013/3

please don't forget to vote  Thanks!


----------

